# Sweet magazine



## Steve (May 12, 2010)

Hi all does anyone know if sweet magazine for diabetics is still on sale as i have heard various rumours that it has ceased production just would like to know if anyone has heard any news


----------



## Laura22 (May 12, 2010)

http://www.sweetmagazine.org/

Seems to be


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2010)

Steve said:


> Hi all does anyone know if sweet magazine for diabetics is still on sale as i have heard various rumours that it has ceased production just would like to know if anyone has heard any news



Yes, no longer published I'm afraid, due to lack of advertising revenues


----------



## Laura22 (May 12, 2010)

Oh shame. I was going to look into getting a few issues! 

Ignore my original post!


----------



## ilovekandi (May 17, 2010)

sucks doesn't it, i renewed my yrs subscription and i got 1 issue and then they cancelled it!!!


----------



## yogababe (Jul 13, 2011)

For your information, the old editor of the magazine has now opened her own website DiabetesChoices (www.diabeteschoices.org.uk) an independent website about healthy eating and Type 2 diabetes. The website features daily news updates, original research and recipes. 

I have no link with this site and I haven't checked it out myself as I'm Type 1 but it might be useful to some of you, especially if you liked the mag


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

yogababe said:


> For your information, the old editor of the magazine has now opened her own website DiabetesChoices (www.diabeteschoices.org.uk) an independent website about healthy eating and Type 2 diabetes. The website features daily news updates, original research and recipes.
> 
> I have no link with this site and I haven't checked it out myself as I'm Type 1 but it might be useful to some of you, especially if you liked the mag



Thanks for the update yogababe, I'll check it out  It was a shame when Sweet folded because it got some very favourable reviews


----------



## SacredHeart (Jul 13, 2011)

OOooh, I didn't realise Christine was the old editor of Sweet! Feel like a right pillock now!


----------



## Caroline (Jul 14, 2011)

I liked sweet magazine and had even taken out a years subscription for a couple of friends (they just got their years worth before it closed)


----------



## Old Holborn (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry it was my fault. I bought my first copy then mag went out of production.


----------



## ChristineM (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello, I'm Christine who used to edit Sweet Magazine and now runs DiabetesChoices! Thank you very much yogababe and Northerner for mentioning it. I'd be very grateful for any members here to have a look at the site and let me know what you think - not just trying to generate traffic (honest!) but would really appreciate feedback, especially on whether it might be useful to you or not. It's my own personal venture, not sponsored by advertising or anything - I'm hoping to build up a useful resource, hopefully attract an audience and see where it goes. Any advice you can offer is very welcome.


----------

